# Παπαγάλοι > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Τιμή παπαγάλου κοκατίλ!

## katerinaki

Γειά σας! Σήμερα πρωί πρωί κοίταζα για θυληκό κοκατίλ! Για να έχει παρέα ο Τσουλούφης γιατί δεν θέλω να τον βάλω με την Μαρύ! Ο petshop man μου είπε ότι το 1 έκανε 120 ευρώ!!! Δεν ήτανε ταισμένα στο χέρι ούτε εξημερωμένα γιατί ρώτησα! Είναι ενός έτους και μου φάνηκε άρρωστο! Ήτανε γκρι με κίτρινο και άσπρο! Και αγόρασα 1 απλό χρυσόψαρο 15 ευρώ! Τα δε κλουβιά τα είχε σε εξωφρενικές τιμές και τα ζώα ήτανε σε άθλια κατάσταση, τους μονομάχους τους είχε σε ποτηράκια!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Είναι η τιμές καλές?

----------


## demis

Συγνωμη αλλα μου φενονται λιγο υπερβολικα αυτα που λες. Ιδικα για το χρυσοψαρο ειπαμε μερικοι ειναι μεσα στις απατες αλλα αν ηταν ετσι το συγκεκριμενο μαγαζι θα ειχε κλησει σε δυο μηνες με τετειες τιμες.

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

θελει και ερωτιση?
τα κοκατιλ τα αγρια εχουν 30-45€ και τα χρυσοψαρα τα απλα 1,5-2,5€... φυσικα να παρεις απο αλλου,αν βρεις απο ιδιωτη ακομα καλητερα!

----------


## theofanis

Σε ποια περιοχη εισαι?ΟΙ τιμες ειναι γελοια ακριβες.Καλυτερα να παρεις απο καποιον ιδιωτη

----------


## andreascrete

Τα χρυσόψαρα κοστίζουν τα μικρά απο 2 ευρώ και τα μεγάλα που είναι σε μέγεθος πιάτου μέχρι 25 -30 ευρώ. Τα κοκατίλ τα άγρια στα μαγαζιά του Ηρακλείου Κρήτης απο 45 -65 ευρώ ανάλογα το μαγαζί, και τα εξημερωμένα 100-120 ευρώ, μια αγγελία απο ιδιώτη στο Ηράκλειο πουλούσε ημιάγρια μικρά 80 ευρώ!
Ο καταστηματάρχης που σου ζήτησε τέτοιες τιμές είναι κλέφτης και θα έπρεπε να ντρέπεται!

----------


## lagreco69

Υπερβολικα τρελες οι τιμες!! εδω πατρα εχουν 40-45 ευρω τα αξημερωτα κοκατιλ, χρυσοψαρα στα 2-3 ευρω το πολυ. οσο για τους μονομαχους δυστυχως  οπου και να εχω παει εδω η και αθηνα παντα σε ποτηρακια τους εχουν τους δυστυχους, μεχρι να τους αγορασει κανεις και να τους σωσει απο αυτην την αθλιοτητα.

----------


## giotakismille

το κοκατιλ το πηρα 40 ευρω απο 45.το χρυσοψαρο μου 1 και τη γιαλινη τη γιαλα 15

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

H απατεωνια στο μεγαλειο της.....εχω βρει κοκατιλ με 20€ απο παιδι που τα εδινε.....εχω αγορασει θηλυκα με 25 και αυτη τη στιγμη εχει αβγα....απλα το εψαξα πολυ παραπανω.....

οσο για τα ψαρια ασχολιαστο.....και του θαλασσινου νερου ακομα πιο φτηνα ειναι

----------


## Antigoni87

Καλά έκανες και δεν πήρες το κοκατίλ! Αυτή είναι τιμή εξημερωμένου μικρού, ταϊσμένου στο χέρι  :Happy: 
Για το χρυσόψαρο δεν πειράζει, πόσα καράτια ήταν;;; ::  Τουλάχιστον δεν ήταν επιχρυσο-ψαρο, θα ήταν μασίφ! Σόρι αλλά βγαίνουν πολλά λογοπαίγνια με το χρυσόψαρο! 
Να το χαίρεσαι το ψαρούδι σου, ψάξε μόνο λίγο για το πουλάκι. Μποϋκοτάζ σε τόσο πανάκριβα πετ σοπ!

----------


## Niva2gr

Κλείσε τα μάτια και μην ξαναπατήσεις εκεί μέσα! Ο τύπος  είναι παράνομος απο 150 μεριές! Στείλε του την εφορία και κανένα υγειονομικό, να διασκεδάσουν και αυτοί λίγο!

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

!!!!! απίστευτες τιμές αυτό το pet shop! Πού να είναι άραγε;;;;;..............

----------


## katerinaki

Το μαγαζί είναι καινούργιο! Είναι φίλος του πατέρα μου και πήγαμε σήμερα να πάρουμε ένα ακόμα ψαράκι για παρέα, κακώς βέβαια, και τα καναρίνια τα είχε 50 ευρώ το καθένα τα απλά!!! Του είπα ότι εαν δεν κατεβάσει της τιμές δεν θα έχει πελάτες, αλλά εκείνος είπε ότι δεν θα βγάζει τίποτα και δεν σκοπεύει να δουλεύει για ψίχουλα! Τι να πω! Μου είπε ότι και ο Τσουλούφης έχει χάλια φτέρωμα (τον πήρα μαζί μου με το harness)! Τι να πω, τα παπαγαλάκια κολημπάγανε στα σκ.τ@ τους! ΕΛΕΟΣ! Για πόσο ακόμα θα συνεχιστεί αυτή η εκμετάλευση ζώων? Είναι ψυχές, είναι ζωντανά όντα, δεν διαφέρουν από εμάς! Γίνεται να φέρω την φιλοζωική? Είναι σε άθλια κατάσταση όλα τα ζώα παρόλο που το μαγαζί είναι καινούργιο! Δεν μπορώ άλλο!

 Το pet shop είναι στην καλλιθέα!

 Το χρυσόψαρο ήτανε red cup ούτε 5 εκατοστά δεν είναι!

----------


## andreascrete

Θα έπρεπε να ντρέπεται!....άκου 50 ευρώ το απλό καναρίνι και 15 ευρώ το χρυσόψαρο!....μην ανησυχείς κοπελιά και μην κάνεις τίποτα! με τέτοιες τιμές ο φίλος του πατέρα σου θα έχει κλείσει με μαθηματική ακρίβεια σε λίγες βδομάδες-μήνες και θα πάει να βγάλει κάρτα ανεργίας!
Ο έλληνας δεν είναι χαζός και ξέρει απο τιμές ζώων στα μαγαζιά....θα του ρίξουν μαύρο και δεν θα πατάει ούτε μύγα!

----------


## ananda

όντως οι τιμές απαράδεκτες!
εγώ το δικό μου Τσουλούφη το αγόρασα σ ένα πετ στο Ναύπλιο πέρσυ 50 ευρώ και δεν ήταν ήμερο...
κρίμα ...πολύ κρίμα!

----------


## Joan

πραγματικα οι τιμες ειναι γελοιες! στα πετ σοπς ενα παπαγαλακι κοκατιλ αγριο...κοστιζει απο 30-35 εως 50-60 ευρω το ανωτερο (αναλογως το πετ σοπ) .....και τα αλμπινο λιγο παραπανω! τα χρυσοψαρα αν ειναι μικρα καπου 3 ευρω και οσο για τους μονομαχους τους βρισκεις παντα σε ποτηρι η σε πλαστικο διαφανες κουτι γτ οι μονομαχοι τσακωνονται μεχρι να ζησει μονο ο ενας! καλυτερα παρε απο ιδιωτη οπως σου λενε και τα παιδια  :Happy:

----------


## Niva2gr

Οι φιλοζωικές έχουν άλλες μεγάλες δουλειές για να τρέχουν. Και ο νόμος είναι τόσο άθλιος που άκρη δεν βγάζεις. Μάλλον βγαίνεις και δαρμένο θα έλεγα. Εγώ στη θέση σου θα του έστελνα την εφορία και το υγειονομικό για έλεγχο. Απο το υγειονομικό μπορεί να τη γλιτώσει, αλλά η εφορία είναι ο εφιάλτης για όλους τους καταστηματάρχες.

----------


## katerinaki

Η χαμηλότερη τιμή για χρυσόψαρο ήτανε 7 ευρώ!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Βρε δεν πάει να....... κουρευτεί, την εφορία θα του στείλω να τον κουρέψει!

----------


## Claude

Συμφωνώ με όσους κατακρίνουν το μαγαζάτορα .... καταγγελία θέλει. 
Μέχρι και 60 Ε εχω πάρει κοκατιλ, αλλά πάντα είναι καλύτερα, να το πάρεις από
μαγαζί που δεν είναι αλυσίδα η από ιδιότη.

----------


## katerinaki

Τι να κάτσω να ασχολούμε? Σε λίγους μήνες θα έχει κλείσει!!! Τα καημένα τα ζώα τι θα γίνουν όμως?

----------


## -Vasia1997-

Εγω παντως Αθηνα εχω βρει κοκατιλ σε πολυ καλες συνθηκες και φαινοντουσαν υγιεστατα απο 35 εως 55 ευρο.Οσο για τα χρυσοψαρα ασχολιαστο το απογευμα ειχα παει στον κτηνιατρο και ειχα παει και στα ενυδρεια 1,80 τα χρυσοψαρα

----------


## katerinaki

1,80??????????????????? Και εγώ το πήρα δεκαπέντε????????????? ΕΛΕΟΣ!

----------


## COMASCO

κατερινα αν και τωρα ειδα το ποστ(πολυ αργα)μου επεσαν ολες οι τριχες των μαλλιων μου...ελεος...εδω εδεσσα τα κοκατιλ εχουν περιπου 35-45 ευρω...οσο για το χρυσοψαρο να σου ζησει αν και πανακριβο...εδω σε εμας τα εχουν απο 1.5 μεχρι 3.5..με 15 ευρω απο εδω θα επαιρνες χρυσοψαρο σε μεγεθος περιπου 15 και εκατοστα γιατι ειμαι τα ''ανεπτυγμενα" ή θα επαιρνες 7 χρυσοψαρα απλα στην ιδια τιμη...να σου ζησει και παλι...και εκανες πολυ καλα που δεν πηρες το κοκατιλ...ακου 120 ευρω για αγριο κιολας...εχουν τρελαθει μου φαινεται οι πετ σοπαδες..αλλα τι να πεις εδω εμενα μου το επαιζε τρελιτσα και πηγαινε να μου πουλησει αυγοτροφη που ειχε ληξει απο το 2010 και αυτο εγινε πριν λιγες μερες...τι να πεις...οσο παει ακουω και χειροτερα....κριμα γιατι αν θελεις να ασχοληθεις με κατι το καλυτερο θα ηταν να το αγαπας και να σου αρεσει αυτο που κανεις(αυτο παει για τους πετ σοπαδες)αν και πλεον βαζουν παντα το χρημα πιο πανω και δεν λογαριαζουν τιποτα απολυτως....

----------


## akoylini

που ειναι αυτο το petshop Κατερινα?
Αθηνα κτλπ?

----------


## mitsman

Μην αναφερεται δημοσια ονομα επιχειρισης!

----------


## akoylini

περιοχη θελω ,μετα βλεπουμε

----------


## katerinaki

Το πετ σοπ είναι στη Καλιθέα. Τι να πω ο άνθρωπος είναι..... ξέρετε τι!

----------


## akoylini

οκ στειλε μου τωρα με προσωπικο μηνυμα τα στοιχεια του,οτι ξερεις.

----------


## stelios7

Οι μονομαχει καλος και τους ειχε σε ποτιρακια γιατι λογικα ιταν παραγκελια και αν τα εβαζε μαζι θα σκοτονοντουσαν ολα το κοκατιλ ουτε καν 120 ευρο ειναι υπερπολλα κανονικα σε πετ εχουν 50 ευρο ψαξε σε πολλα πετ και βρες ενα που θα σου κανει και παρτω ετσι ειναι το σωστο και γενικα ψαξτω

----------


## akoylini

ουτε ο μονομαχος μπαινει σε ποτιρακια,ο σωστος μαγαζατορας φτιαχνει ενυδρειο με διαμερισματα κ βαζει μεσα τους μονομαχους.
να καλη ωρα

----------


## akoylini

[IMG]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

----------


## lagreco69

Σχετικα με τον μονομαχο και εγω οταν τον ειχα αγορασει απο pet shop, γιατι απο ιδιωτη δεν εβρισκα! σε κατι ποτηρακια ηταν τα κακομοιρα!! ευτυχως ο δικος μου την γλυτωσε και τωρα ζει σε ενα 15λιτρο φυτεμενο ενυδρειο και ειναι πολυ ευτιχισμενος και ενεργητικος!!

----------


## akoylini

*περιμενω στοιχεια καταστηματος εγω!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------

